# SWorks Cranks



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Just picked up my 2014 SW Tarmac SL4. Coming from a 2012 Cervelo R3, I was surprised by how quickly the Tarmac accelerates, yet it still manages to be fairly smooth over rough patches. Loving the bike thus far. 

The reason for this post, I want to install the 2014 SW Carbon cranks, but I need to know whether I also have to purchase an SW spider for the cranks. Or can I use the spider from my old cranks (Rotor 3D+). I was told I'd have to buy a new spider, but just wanted to get a "second opinion".

Thanks again.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

You need a proprietary, Sworks spider

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

tom_h said:


> You need a proprietary, Sworks spider
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


and you will need a special tool - so maybe a dealer can install it for you

or the cheapest option is to buy from Quarq, I have one and seem to recall it was about $20









that rotor spider looks very similar, but it also requires a special tool, I doubt it is the same


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

You need THIS special spider: power meter power2max Specialized S-Works and FACT without cranks


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

vertr said:


> You need THIS special spider: power meter power2max Specialized S-Works and FACT without cranks


i am not sure why he would need a power meter?
tom_h has the right spider


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks again, everyone, for the feedback. Very helpful. Talked to my LBS, and they ordered the crank and spider, but it seems I'll have to wait until end of February. Hoping they were just being conservative...


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

That was in jest...


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

vertr said:


> That was in jest...


Sorry my humor radar wasn't on.

As long as you are going make a joke, you could at least make a more expensive one....


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

boogermin said:


> Thanks again, everyone, for the feedback. Very helpful. Talked to my LBS, and they ordered the crank and spider, but it seems I'll have to wait until end of February. Hoping they were just being conservative...



If your LBS checked Specialized's B2B website for availability, Specialized has an availability linked to their parts. 

So all likelihood if they told you end of February, that is probably the anticipated date that Specialized will have them in stock from their manufacturer.

Their anticipated availability dates are pretty accurate. So don't fret too much.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I just checked the B2B site and there are over 30 compact and standard alloy spiders but only 15 matte and gloss 130BCD carbon spiders in stock, no carbon compact listed. Keep in mind these are 2013 which from the pictures look identical to the 2014 which show out of stock in all configurations. This looks nice, but not for $1600!


----------

